# Longmont Summer 2017 - Longmont, Colorado (Denver Metro)



## weatherman223 (Jun 30, 2017)

Jack Ryan has organized the third Colorado competition this year. 

Once again, it will be held in North Denver in the Longmont area. 

Link: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/LongmontSummer2017

The events are 2-7, OH and Square-1.

I will be going even though it's almost a 2 hour drive, haha, and competing in 2-4.

Will any of you be going? If so, what events?


----------

